# Temperaturanzeige mit Coremeter



## fiumpf (29. August 2007)

Servus neue (alte) Community.

Wo ich grad das Forum durchsehe fällt mir ein Problem ein welches ich mit dem Programm Coremeter habe.
Das Prog zeigt bei einem Dualcore die Temperatur der einzelnen Kerne an. Bei meinem AMD 4600+ habe ich durchschnittlich 8°C Unterschied zwischen den Kernen.

Momentan sind es sogar 10°C: Core1 hat 23° und Core2 33°C! Die CPU-Auslastung ist bei ~4%, also beide Kerne dümpeln eigentlich im Idle vor sich hin.

Die Wärmeleitpaste habe ich erst vor 2 Wochen erneuert und als Lüfter werkelt der AMD-boxed Kühler. Alles original.

Also, wenn mir jemand erklären kann wie so eine hohe Differenz zustande kommt - immer her damit!

Ah ja, Speedfan und EverestHome zeigen mir nur die Temp von einem Core an, und zwar von dem Wärmeren.


----------



## Olstyle (29. August 2007)

Wenn der Heatspreader nicht ideal sitzt sind gerade im Idel Betrieb solch hohe Schwankungen recht häufig an zu treffen und als normal zu bezeichnen. Unter Last sollte diese Differenz etwas schrumpfen.


----------



## Kovsk (29. August 2007)

Mist der Vorredner war schneller 
Aber wie er schon gesagt hat, unter vollast sollte sich das angleichen, einfach mal ausprobieren. Also Coretemp an, Prime ne Stunde rennen lassen un dann nachgucken.


----------



## fiumpf (29. August 2007)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn der Heatspreader nicht ideal sitzt sind gerade im Idel Betrieb solch hohe Schwankungen recht häufig an zu treffen und als normal zu bezeichnen.



Und das ist normal?? Ich nehme mal an dagegen kann man nichts machen...oder?




Olstyle schrieb:


> Unter Last sollte diese Differenz etwas schrumpfen.



Stimmt, unter Vollast sind beide Kerne ziemlich gleich warm.


----------



## Marbus16 (29. August 2007)

Das einzigste, was du dagegen machen kannst, wäre das Köpfen - sprich das Entfernen des HIS. Dann hast du aber auch wieder die Nachteile der Athlon XP-Zeiten: Der DIE kann dir an einer Ecke bröseln und das wars. Außerdem solltest du dann besser nicht den AMD Boxed-Lüfter nehmen, der Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro wäre ne Empfelhung, da er einen sehr hohgen Anpressdruck hat.

Andererseits ist das auch ein normales Verhaltenb, da sich Windows XP nur auf einem Kern "breitmacht", der andere für das OS quasi unsichtbar ist. Und wenn unter Vollast ja alles Ok ist, würde ich von den oben genannten Schritten nur abraten.


----------



## fiumpf (29. August 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Das einzigste, was du dagegen machen kannst, wäre das Köpfen - sprich das Entfernen des HIS.



Naja, so weit würde ich dann doch nicht gehen.... 




Marbus16 schrieb:


> Und wenn unter Vollast ja alles Ok ist, würde ich von den oben genannten Schritten nur abraten.



So sehe ich das auch. Unter Last haben beide Kerne fast die Selbe Temperatur.
Hat mich nur verwundert dass im Idle 10°C Unterschied sind bei 4% Auslastung, und das Windows den Core so beansprucht....


Weiß jemand ob Vista die Kerne besser ausnutzt?


----------



## Marbus16 (29. August 2007)

Jup, Vista brutzelt bis zu 4 Kerne gleichzeitig  Zwar nicht permanent bei einer dauerhalt gleichen Last, aber es nimmt bis zu 4 Kerne in Anspruch.

PS: Irgendwie zucke ich immer zusammen, wenn ich deinen Ava sehe - scheint wohl daran zu liegen, dass ein Widersacher in einem anderen Forum deinen Ava verwendet...


----------



## fiumpf (29. August 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> PS: Irgendwie zucke ich immer zusammen, wenn ich deinen Ava sehe - scheint wohl daran zu liegen, dass ein Widersacher in einem anderen Forum deinen Ava verwendet...




löl, welches Forum meinst du und welchen Avatar benutzt er (das Alien oder Jack Nicholson)?


----------



## Marbus16 (30. August 2007)

Jack meine ich, und den Herren Schwarzmetaller von planet3dnow.de. Könnt mich ja noch ewig über den aufregen, aber nochmal kommt der mir nicht in die Quere - ich besuche nur noch ein paar Threads dort, wo er sich nicht umtreibt. Der Herr kann nämlich nur gegen mich flamen, die Mods wollen nix ausrichten. Ganz anders wie bei PCGH - da ist der Mod nach spätestens ner Stunde da


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. August 2007)

Was noch nicht erwähnt wurde:

Ihr wisst, dass alle CPUs immer leicht verschieden voneinander sind, das gilt auch für die Kerne (ein kern wird also immer eine geringfügig andere Wärmeabgabe / taktspielraum haben als der andere). Das kann auch ein grund sein warum ein Kern immer 2-3 Grad wärmer ist als der andere - auch das ist aber völlig normal.
Bei mir ist es relativ extrem... beim Übertakten meines X2 4800+ schafft der Core0 nur 2640Mhz, der Core1 aber 2856MHz stabil (Prime)... was mich zwingt den takt bei 2640 zu lassen... und da ist folglich dann der Core1 immer etwas kälter als der Core0.


----------



## fiumpf (30. August 2007)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das kann auch ein grund sein warum ein Kern immer 2-3 Grad wärmer ist als der andere - auch das ist aber völlig normal




Naja, bei 2-3° hätte ich mir wahrscheinlich keine Gedanken gemacht, aber 10°...


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. August 2007)

fiumpf schrieb:


> Naja, bei 2-3° hätte ich mir wahrscheinlich keine Gedanken gemacht, aber 10°...



Nur mal angenommen so ein Sensor hat ne Genauigkeit von +-3°C (was schon relativ gut ist viele sind noch ungenauer!) und ein Kern ist ein wenig "besser" als der andere... was vielleicht sagen wir mal 3-4°C ausmacht unter Last. Dann haste im Extremfall schon 10°C (einer 3 zu wenig, der andere 3 zu viel angezeigt und 4 Grad unterschied macht 10). 
Wie du siehst sind solche Angaben immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen


----------



## Sgt.Joker (30. August 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Jup, Vista brutzelt bis zu 4 Kerne gleichzeitig  Zwar nicht permanent bei einer dauerhalt gleichen Last, aber es nimmt bis zu 4 Kerne in Anspruch.
> 
> PS: Irgendwie zucke ich immer zusammen, wenn ich deinen Ava sehe - scheint wohl daran zu liegen, dass ein Widersacher in einem anderen Forum deinen Ava verwendet...



Das schöne ist ja das Microsoft wenn es von einem Prozessor spricht immer von Sockeln ausgeht d.h. mit Vista Ultimate könnte sich Vista sogar, wenn man ein Board mit 2 Sockeln hätte und noch 2 Quad Cores, gleich mit 8 CPUn vergnügen, ob er die dann noch beansprucht würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Marbus16 (30. August 2007)

Vista nutzt maximal 4 Kerne aus


----------



## Sgt.Joker (30. August 2007)

Da wäre ich mir ned so sicher weil Ultimate unterstütz auf jeden fall 2 Sockel sprich du kannst auf nem Mainboard mit 2 Sockel 2 CPUs draufstecken und es geht. Und die Lizensbestimmung von Microsoft sagt das ein Prozessor so viele Kerne haben kann wie er will. Also Lizenstechnisch ist es möglich. Ich habe auch gehört das  Vista rein technisch es nicht unterstützen, andere sagen aber nur das die Skaliereung der 4 weiteren Prozessoren nur abnimmt sie aber deswegen nicht einfach nur Rum ideln. AM besten wäre es doch mal wenn die Leute bei PC Games Hardware ausprobieren würden. Weil wenn Vista definitiv nur 4 Kerne unterstütz wird sich Microsoft umschaune wenn AMD und Intel am Ende des Jahres vielleicht CPUs mit 8 Kernen rausbring. Für 2010 hat ja Intel schon CPUs mit 32 Kernen geplannt, bis dahin müsse ja dann Microsft neues Betriebssystem schreiben oder des mit Service PAck bringen.


----------



## Marbus16 (30. August 2007)

Also unterstützen kann Vista schon einiges mehr als 4 Kerne, allerdings werden nur die ersten 4 Kerne mit dem eigentlcihen Betriebsystem ausgelastet


----------



## Sgt.Joker (30. August 2007)

Ah ok also Vista wird nur in 4 Threads aufgeteilt ich dachte du meinest das es nur 4 Prozessoren im allgemeinen unterstützt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. August 2007)

Sgt.Joker schrieb:


> Ah ok also Vista wird nur in 4 Threads aufgeteilt ich dachte du meinest das es nur 4 Prozessoren im allgemeinen unterstützt.



So is das schon richtig... Vista kann sehr viele Kerne nutzen (mindestens 64, das hab ich schon gesehen in nem Video bei nem Serversystem), nur das System selber nutzt maximal 4 Kerne (was auch schon abartig ist, oder?^^)


----------



## PartyBoy69 (7. September 2007)

Sgt.Joker schrieb:


> Weil wenn Vista definitiv nur 4 Kerne unterstütz wird sich Microsoft umschaune wenn AMD und Intel am Ende des Jahres vielleicht CPUs mit 8 Kernen rausbring.



Is schon sehr utopisch gedacht^^


----------



## Marbus16 (7. September 2007)

Octas sollten wohl erst mit den nativen Quads rauskommen, denn 2 Quad-DIEs passen eher auf ein Package als 4 Dualcore-DIEs


----------

